# does bass flex weakin your windshield?



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

my system in my 91 carpice wagon flex's the when shield like crazy wasnt a problem for me untill now ......today for the third time I took a chunk out ouf of the front windshield .....about 3 months ago I replaced my stock basic rearview with a roadmaster one with lightes wich is about 2-3 times heavier than my original not every once in a while the rear view will fall and i check it there will be a chunck from the windsheild atached it ...


I'm getting tired of taking chuncks out the windshield is there anything I can do about this and still have a rear view mirror?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TAKE IT OFF.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Roll the windows down while the music's turned up. What are you running in the rear area?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thats some serious BASS!!


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

dont bag on me about the subs because they are very nice


I have 2 audiobahn AW1205q 12.5" extreme excursion subs in a 5^3ft slot ported encloser tuned to 36 hz I'm runing a jbl 601.1 amp and an XO vision digital bass machine it's a line driver/ bass booster 

but my subs are capable of 1000w rms each so I wanna upgrade my amp soon (thinking of 2 new punch 600's and apunch 200 for the highes)


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ur winshield isnt flexing..... your rearview mirror is vibrating.... you can either go to a lighter rearview or get one that mounts to the ceiling


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

or just leave it off when your flexin your Bass muscle! :biggrin: 

This used to happen to me too, but I never took chucks of glass...it'd just come undone. Make a video and post it! :biggrin:


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I cant make a new vid rite now now but I got an old vid with the old basic rear view the I had put in ...I had to upgrade to a roadmaster rear view because they have screw in the joints that keep them in place


sence this vid I've upgraded headunits , amps, and added the digital bass machine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAJ-ASfggx0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn thats some mirror movement,

i cant wait till i got mine movin again...all i gotta do is hook that one sub up and i can tune em to do that...:biggrin:


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

I've got a 96 impala and it did the same thing (big ol' chunk missing) so i built an overhead console with a 7 inch screen and a installed a rear view cam. works great. I took the console out of a blazer and glassed the TV shroud into where the temp and direction display was.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Apr 27 2007, 08:51 PM~7788574
> *my system in my  91 carpice wagon flex's the when shield like crazy  wasnt a problem for me untill now ......today for the third time I took a chunk out ouf of the front windshield .....about 3 months ago I replaced my stock basic rearview with a roadmaster one with lightes  wich is about 2-3 times heavier than my original  not every once in a while the rear view will fall and i check it there will be a chunck from the windsheild atached it  ...
> I'm getting tired of taking chuncks out the windshield  is there anything I can do about this and still have a rear view mirror?
> *


TRY EXPLAINING THAT TO YOUR INSURANCE COMPANY. I DO NOT KNOW ABOUT YOUR STATE, BUT IN FLORIDA IF YOUR WINDSHIELD IS CRACKED, YOUR INSURANCE COMPANY HAS TOO PAY FOR IT. I DID THE SAME THING WITH 2-12" ESCLIPSE, AND A 1200 WATT CADENCE. LADY WAS LIKE: "WE ARE GONNA PAY FOR IT, WHAT REALLY HAPPENED?" SO I OPENED MY TAILGATE, AND SHE WAS LIKE OKAY, NO PROBLEM


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

my mirrors always rattled loose before breaking anything.....


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@Apr 29 2007, 07:48 PM~7799233
> *I've got a 96 impala and it did the same thing (big ol' chunk missing) so i built an overhead console with a 7 inch screen and a installed a rear view cam. works great. I took the console out of a blazer and glassed the TV shroud into where the temp and direction display was.
> *



I thoughte of that sence 7" flip downs are cheap but in tx the cops be tripping if you have anykinde of screen in view of the driver that displays a video image I may try the vr3 setup from waly world its wireless and comes with a small screen for the front 

that unless i finde somthing better and cheaper that kit is around $180


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

that's wierd your gettin chunks of glass....

i think pitbull hit it dead on the head... here's my rearview in my old truck and i never got any glass comming off... all i did was break the seal to my front windshield... i was in the process of getting another rubber lining installed for my front windshield before the accident.

http://www.bolt.com/Kustomizer954/video/_L...EM_KNOW_/485385


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i miss having subs and a radio in my car


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@May 7 2007, 10:02 AM~7850260
> *that's wierd your gettin chunks of glass....
> 
> i think pitbull hit it dead on the head... here's my rearview in my old truck and i never got any glass comming off... all i did was break the seal to my front windshield... i was in the process of getting another rubber lining installed for my front windshield before the accident.
> ...



yeh I've blown the seel out too the rubber at the top has blow out of the seem I gotta get a new one


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

ahh i hope this doesnt happen to me... right now my rear view moves a good inch or more in both directions


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I didnt start having problems untill I started using bass boosters

it's sorta like a line driver but it just focuses in on the lower fequencies of bass when you turn it on its like giving your subs a shot of nitrous I turn it on the bass gets real low and violent sounding and anything the car can move start shaking like crazy.........my girl hates when I turn it on she says he stomach hurts and her ears tickle


my bass has literally broken the 3rd brake lighte assembly the part that holds the bulbs and the bottom cover are ruined and broken in half


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

wow and all i did was kill my blinkers and rear tail lights with a single 12,but that was in my old bucket daily where the entire rear bumper shook hard...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@May 8 2007, 10:30 PM~7863148
> *I didnt start having problems untill I started using bass boosters
> 
> it's sorta like a line driver but it just focuses in on the lower fequencies of bass when you turn it on  its like giving your subs a shot of nitrous  I turn it on the bass gets real low and violent sounding and anything the car can move start shaking like crazy.........my girl hates when I turn it on she says he stomach hurts and her ears tickle
> ...


ur also adding a ton of distortion and heat


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

lol i dont got that prob i got bumper flex lol with 2 10 on a 600 class d alpine mono amp and i cant stand it my bumper sound like its about to fall off


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 13 2007, 02:44 PM~7894767
> *ur also adding a ton of distortion and heat
> *



not much distortion but I hardly use it because of the heat not tryna fry my amp


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@May 13 2007, 09:56 PM~7897300
> *not much distortion but I hardly use it because of the heat not tryna fry my amp
> *


 wow guy's is that what I have to look foward to when I replace my crossfire
1000d amp and kicker cvx 12's with a hifonics 1600 1ohmer and 2 crossfire bmf
15's in my 01 maxima? I want there to be no doubt as to wheather or not I have
beat! but windows are good too!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

oh and while I'm at it, is there anything I can do to my seeled box
(before I put the sub's in) to make the wood stronger and make the sound travel
farther. for example spray the inner wall's with water seal or some kind
of hardner. and maybe stuff the box with some kind of insulation that help's 
push the signal. I have a couple of day's to spare so the box could by drying
right now before my sub install.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 14 2007, 02:03 AM~7898238
> *oh and while I'm at it, is there anything I can do to my seeled box
> (before I put the sub's in) to make the wood stronger and make the sound travel
> farther.  for example spray the inner wall's with water seal or some kind
> ...



just brace the inside of you box dont use any chemical hardners then you mighte crack the sidewalls youd rather have them flex then have them crack


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 14 2007, 03:55 AM~7898231
> *wow guy's is that what I have to look foward to when I replace my crossfire
> 1000d amp and kicker cvx 12's with a hifonics 1600 1ohmer and 2 crossfire bmf
> 15's in my 01 maxima?  I want there to be no doubt as to wheather or not I have
> ...


the crossfire 1000d is a better amp than that shitty hifonics....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 14 2007, 03:03 AM~7898238
> *oh and while I'm at it, is there anything I can do to my seeled box
> (before I put the sub's in) to make the wood stronger and make the sound travel
> farther.  for example spray the inner wall's with water seal or some kind
> ...


i know if you put cotton in the box itll give it a deeper bass


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

As for the insulation in the box, check this out:
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-5cyg1KzAYOd/c...?g=741&I=027808


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 14 2007, 10:10 AM~7899773
> *the crossfire 1000d is a better amp than that shitty hifonics....
> *


 Okay yea i'm a runnin away when it comes to that jujitsu shit.
I see them cat's pushing the envolope on ultamate fighter.
(I'm glad I have my tv screen between me and them)
no but I payed 500 for that 1000d back when I saw the 
grey bmf amp's for the first time. 2002 maybe?
and I ran it with two fosgate dvc's in a fleetwood. 
it never hit as good as my first and even older 
crossfire. (a white 600 watt 2ch) and i have had the amp
serviced twice. and it really does not push loudly for long
without clipping. so I hav an amp that ran me over 700
buck's and all I get is alright beet. I have heard 
hifonics that I once thought of as swap meet shit, 
knock my heart back in my chest. the car that 
once had the 1000d in the beggining in now 
being pushed by Jl audio 500/1 and 2 w6's and yea it make's
my crossfire sound like it's pushing maybe 400 watt's
not 1000. no I dont want to hear about another new amp 
that boast of anything less than 1200 rms.
and only for a couple hundred buck's. 
I dont think I have a voltage problem because I am going to
run a second battery to the sub amp in the hope's of haveing 
more than enough juice. thanks oh and I like the cotton idea
do I secure the cotton to the box's inside or do I simply just
let the cotton sit in the box before putting in the speakers?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

its something wrong with your install mang.... I know crossfire amps very well the cfa/bmf/vr 1000d will walk all over that hifonics shit its extremely overrated....Im willing to bet that you have a stock electrical system and your amp is probably being starved/setup wrong.


----------

